# Racks for kids bikes



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

How does everyone transport their kids bikes? With the 16", I usually just toss it in the back of the car. But stepping up to a 20", the bike is big enough that I'd rather keep it on a rack. 

Anyone use something like a Thule T2 or Sidearm with a 20" bike? How well do they work with that size wheel? I have a roof rack with fork mount trays on one vehicle and a T2 on the other. Thinking about replacing one of the fork mount trays with a sidearm. I'm not looking forward to adding the T2 extension - I like the 2-tray T2 but adding the extension is pretty expensive and bulky. 

Wondering how others transport once the "bike family" grows.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

My car has 2 Thule fork-mount trays on the outside and a Yakima wire basket in the middle. I usually just throw the bikes up into the basket and lash them down. I've also placed the both wheels of the bike in the full-length tray and bungeed it down tight.

I've got a spare frame-mount upright rack for emergency transport situations but rarely use it.

JMJ


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

NorthShore Racks hold my kids' 12 & 16" bikes just fine, as they are BMX style and the crown on the fork is wide enough to fit.
Good thread on it here, I'll be loading up all the bikes this weekend and will snap a pic.
http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/anyone-have-north-shore-4-bike-rack-730913.html


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a thule parkway 4 and I load 4 bikes on it for trips. The smaller bikes usually just get held by the top tube near the seat post in one mount, and the bottom tube just behind the fork in the other mount. It's worked fine for me so far. It also helps keep all the handlebars from interfering with each other.

My loadout is a medium hardtail, a small FS, a 24" wheel hardtail (bayview trail), and a Redline flight mini bmx. I fit everything just fine with a piece of cardboard here and there to prevent rubbing.


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

The car currently has 3 fork-mount trays. I'm thinking about replacing one of them with a Sidearm tray - just not sure how well a 20" bike will fit. (Don't have the bike yet or I'd just test it out on my T2).

2nd vehicle has a 2" hitch and a T2. Still not sure what I want to do there - all of the 4 bike rack setups seem bulky. Guess I just have to suck it up and pay to play - at the rate kids grow that 20" will be a 24 or 26 before you know it.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

I use a Thule side arm with a 20" wheeled bike regularly and it works great. I even use it with my sons 16" DJ bike. I did get extra wheel straps for the front wheel as well as for the rear wheel. I got the extra strap for the rear wheel so I don't have to move it from each side of the cross over bar if I want to carry a 26" wheeled bike.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have XPORT flatbed racks. A 2 place and a 4 place. I don't think a 16" tire will not fall through, but 20" is fine. Here I have a 20", 24", 26" and a 29" bike on the 4 place rack. I know your not really asking about hitch mount, but it's my preference. I have a hitch on our Prius to carry 2 bikes, and thought about adding a roof rack for a couple more until we bought the truck....


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

I run a roof rack with four Thule BigMouth trays. It works on all the following:

BMX race bikes (even the 16" Redline Pitboss and the 18" micro minis) 
my daughter's 16" custom Hotrock MTB.
stock 16" Hotrock
20" GT MTB
24" Felt kids road bike

It does not fit a 12" Hotrock or a Hotwalk. Yes, I tried, for the humor factor.

On the 2 16" Hotrocks, we use the rear wheel tiedown ratchet, but do not move the front wheel tie down ratchet, b/c it would require disassembling the tray from the rack to switch it to the other side of the crossbar. That may not affect you b/c bars are often different distances apart. That said, even without the second ratchet, it's a firm fit. You could always add a short bungee to make yourself more confident, if need be.


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

Sounds like I shouldn't have any problems. I'll probably just pick up an extra tray and keep an eye out for a T2 hitch rack extension on Craig's List. Thanks for the feedback!


----------

